# acpiconf -i 0



## kr651129 (Mar 18, 2012)

When I try and see how much battery I have left I use `$ acpiconf -i 0` and it works but it only works once per boot up.  If I try and use it again 30 minutes later the stats stay the same, thoughts?


----------



## johnd (Mar 19, 2012)

`$ acpiconf -i battery`

works fine here.


----------

